# Mods, please answer RE: nonprofit status



## OwnedBySix (Jun 12, 2006)

Just making sure you realize that obtaining a 501 c 3 status is sometimes a lengthy process. I do not understand why you would only allow postings of "501" rescues. Our rescue, for one, has filed paperwork and is awaiting determination. Many rescues don't HAVE the money to GET the 501...it costs up to $1000 to become incorporated and $500 plus to get all the paperwork done.

This does not make a rescue any less deserving than any other. Things take time. Saving dogs and caring for them properly should be of utmost importance - not their 501 c 3 status. 

A dog in a rescue that is not 501 needs a home just as badly as one IN a 501. And just because a rescue is 501 does not make them any more reliable or trustworthy than one that isn't.

I've been doing rescue work for 5 years now with several rescues. Some were 501, some were not. Some obtained the status, some never did.

This should not even be considered when choosing which dogs you will allow to be published. They ALL need homes, and ALL rescues need help - 501 or not. We don't have very deep pockets, yet we take out loans and max out credit cards to pay for the dogs in our care. 

As far as not allowing Petfinder listings...I don't get it. They are the single largest homeless animal resource in the world! To become a listed organization on Petfinder you have to submit a letter of reference from your veterinarian, as well as an application and contract. Why not work with such a valuable resource!? 

I'm baffled.

Anxiously awaiting a response.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

You're not assuming someone wouldn't start a rescue to benefit their pocket book, are you? 501 status is one safeguard nonetheless. Either we establish a baseline, or we don't have a rescue forum at all. We're lucky to have this one, and we hope everyone will follow the guidelines offered. There will always be exceptions, but in order to prevent people from abusing our forum with solicitaions that can't in some way be validated, we need safeguards, and more can be added if the current ones are continually abused. I'm sorry you don't currently have the status.


----------



## OwnedBySix (Jun 12, 2006)

In what cases would exceptions be made? I will say that no one I have ever worked with, 501 or not, has "made money" in their rescue efforts. It's a constant uphill battle. Wouldn't checking references (such as adopters, veterinarians, boarding kennels) provide a bigger safeguard if your concern is someone "making money" off of rescues? 

Do any of the moderators here do rescue? I don't mean adopting one dog, I mean taking in foster after foster, multiple fosters, dogs with mange and parvo and coccidia and worms and kennel cough? Rehabbing abused and neglected dogs? 501 or not, we do it. Currently paying $3000 a month in boarding certainly isn't helping our "pocketbook".

Seems you should be cracking down on breeders and breeders ads (like the labrador retriever on posted at the top of this page) and start combatting the problem. Seems a bit one-sided to me. You support the breeders who create the rescue dogs that rescues take in (who, by the way ARE padding their pocketbook with revenue from puppy sales), but won't allow rescues without a 501 status to post those very dogs when we save them from euthanasia.

Please clarify.

If this is the case, I may have to start a petition...


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

The rescue forum is new and experimental. If the rules are too complex or or unreasonable, the forum will simply be eliminated. None of the volunteers charged with enforcing them has time to run checks on everyone who wants to post rehoming or donation requests.

A petition is an interesting idea, since this is a publicly accessible, but privately owned forum.


----------



## OwnedBySix (Jun 12, 2006)

RonE said:


> The rescue forum is new and experimental. If the rules are too complex or or unreasonable, the forum will simply be eliminated. None of the volunteers charged with enforcing them has time to run checks on everyone who wants to post rehoming or donation requests.
> 
> A petition is an interesting idea, since this is a publicly accessible, but privately owned forum.


You have time to run checks to see if an organization has a 501, but not time to ask for a letter from a veterinarian or boarding kennel that a rescue uses?  Do you require something from those that are advertising *selling *dogs on this very website?

I've got screenprints of this entire conversation, so do away with my post, or the forum altogether, if that's what you feel is right. I doubt that would be looked on too kindly.

Need a volunteer to check into rescues? *raises hand* I'll take it.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

It is extremely quick and easy to check a 501. And we do it as some sort of baseline to offer this service at all. As said before, this is a new sub-forum on the board. 

We don't list Petfinders because if someone wants to look for dogs on Petfinders they can go directly to that website. We really try not to duplicate. 

As for why we have these rules...we've had people ask for money on a post to alledgedly help a dog. How would we verify that the money donated by members is actually being used for a dog if it is not being donated to a 501 regulated organization? Could it be going in someone's pocket? The internet is not a safe place in the world and there are all kinds of people who will do malicious things. We prefer not to put our members at risk, especially since we have some younger members. 

If rescues cannot do the 501 status they could always have their own website. And then it's up to the people who view that website to decide if they want to give money or time. There are several of those rescues in my area and I volunteer for a few of them when I have time. But I have the choice to check them out locally. The internet is not local.

We do not allow members to sell dogs on the forum unless a kennel/breeder goes to the administrator of the forum and pays to become a sponsor. If you see a post to sell or re-home a dog you can always report the post and a moderator will follow up.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

OwnedBySix said:


> Please clarify.


You're barking up the wrong tree. If you're interested in why certain ads are allowed on the site, perhaps you should have a conversation with the company that provides the software for this forum to be in place. After you have that conversation, you'll understand why we're lucky to have this forum at all.

If you feel we support poor breeding practices, you have not reviewed our forum in it's entirety. Breeders certainly aren't given any favors either, if not for our wonderful members.


----------



## OwnedBySix (Jun 12, 2006)

My point is, there are many non-501 rescues out there, my own included, that ARE reputable, that DO NOT "sell" dogs for their pocketbook, and want nothing more than to provide a safe haven for rescued dogs. In the "List your rescue" thread, it states you must have a 501 c 3, so saying that "you can post your website" is a bit contradictory. Obviously we cannot if we are told that you must have your 501.

Stating that the people that place ads "must pay" further proves my point. Rescues do not have money. Period. How could we possibly pay you to advertise? 

I don't care what your breeding practices state - these are people selling dogs to pad their "pocket books". If that is ok in "whoever is in charge's" mind, then explain to me why rescues who work strictly on a voluntary basis, should be held to a higher standard? I truly just don't understand.

And I still don't understand why we can't post a link to a Petfinder site...it's not duplication, it's exposure.


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

If you think running a forum and trying to decide what rules are fair is so easy, how about starting your own?

There are many sites where you can start a free hosted forum, and be able to make up your own guidelines.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

flip195 said:


> I have been here a while now and have always quetioned your $200 donation policy, but this is just plain crazy.


There is no $200 policy. That $200 was a private donation to an animal shelter.

Perhaps it's too difficult to comprehend that this is the internet? An internet where con artists, spammers, and all kinds of up-to-no-gooders like to thrive. I probably volunteer more time deleting spam than I do contributing to the forum. 

If you're aware of a reputable shelter without 501(c)(3) status, great, spread the word in your community. You don't need Dogforums.com to do that.


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

> If you're aware of a shelter without 501(c) status, great, spread the word in your community. You don't need Dogforums.com to do that.


That's an excellent point. I know of maybe two members on here within a 100 mile radius of where I live. Promoting a local rescue or shelter here wouldn't be very useful publicity. My time would be much better spent making up pamphlets and flyers to put up on the bulletin boards at local vets, groomers, trainers, pet supply stores, even local grocery stores. Send press releases to local newspapers, radio and tv stations. Band together with other rescues to have a funraiser - our local shelter is doing a one-mile walk for dogs next month. Do meet & greets at pet supply stores. Any of that would be time better spent than arguing about whether or not you can list your rescue on a forum that may or may not even have anyone local ever see it.


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

> I put word out on the internet and the dog was rescued and went to Indiana where he recieved treatment.


That's great that there's websites and newsgroups for that kind of purpose, but that doesn't mean that it's the goal of THIS particular website. The direction this site takes is up to it's owners and adminitrators.

Not everyone involved in saving dogs' lives and promoting good ownership does it in the same way.


----------

